# "the Knowledge" By Little Creatures



## randyrob (31/1/08)

Over the last few weeks 'The Knowledge' has been brewing here at Little Creatures. This special one off brew was created to celebrate the arrival of our new hop shipment for 2008.

'The Knowledge' combines huge amounts of Cascade and Chinook hops in the hopback, with a touch of NZ hop flowers to add a different dimension, with bitterness weighing in around 45IBU (yes, that's high). There is a big malt hit to balance all of this out, aided by a healthy dose of Cara and Munich malts. All this leaves us with an intensely hoppy, malty, bitter contraption with a very dark ruby-red colour.

What is 'The Knowledge'? Is it beer? Or is it something more? How can I obtain some? Well, come to the brewery from the afternoon of Friday 1st Feb, and you can try to gain some... Available while kegs last...


----------



## Daawl (31/1/08)

Sounds interesting.

I am comming over from Dubbo on Tuesday, hope there will be some left to try. :unsure: 

Daawl


----------



## Goat (31/1/08)

It might be worth a visit - is anyone up for a mini crawl in the couple of weekends? MM would be worth a try too.


----------



## 0M39A (31/1/08)

45IBU is a high bitterness?

lol, for a weizen maybe 

[edit]

would love to come try some though, but being in tassie poses a slight problem


----------



## randyrob (31/1/08)

randyrob said:


> aided by a healthy dose of Cara and Munich malts.



do you think they mean caramunich and light munich?

NZ hops are probably B Saaz, but i'll have to taste it tomorrow and find out!


----------



## Paul H (31/1/08)

To all us folk in gods great Queensland it might as well be called "The Pricktease" :angry:


----------



## Hutch (31/1/08)

Any chance of kegs finding their way across the Nullarbor?


----------



## Adamt (31/1/08)

No bottles then?

:angry:


----------



## Tony M (31/1/08)

Just happens I'll be driving past round lunchtime tomorrow. Fancy That!!
We'll see what passenger Enid M says.


----------



## Doogiechap (31/1/08)

I think I may be making a slight deviation past there on the way home from work tomorrow too.


----------



## ausdb (31/1/08)

I too see some that some technical support (my job) will be required in the Fremantle area in the next few days


----------



## milpod (1/2/08)

0M39A said:


> 45IBU is a high bitterness?
> 
> lol, for a weizen maybe
> 
> [edit]



hehe was thinking the same :icon_cheers:


----------



## dig (1/2/08)

milpod said:


> hehe was thinking the same :icon_cheers:


Perhaps some of you guys should put your beer on the spectro and see how bitter it _really_ is, rather than what BeerSmith or ProMash suggest. ProMsh is just dead wrong in its presumption that no bitterness will come from hops added post-boil. 45 bu is seriously bitter.


----------



## mika (1/2/08)

Given that LCPA is quoted as being under 40IBU...I'd tend to agree :icon_drunk: 

Might have to make a slight detour on the weekend


----------



## sinkas (1/2/08)

Hi all,
Below are comparisons of the Promash values, and the spec values from Matilda bay lab before it shut down.

Beer Alc Bitterness

Subluxator (IIPA) 8.7 (8.5) 66.7 (70)

Punishing Kiss (Triple) N/A (9.5) 17.6 (30) (this tastes too sweet, probably a brewing screw up)

Barley Wine (Yankee style) 10.5 (10.5) 76.2 (80)


----------



## Goat (1/2/08)

Interesting point Dig. What is involved in accurately measuring the IBUs in a beer sample ? 

I've never been confident with the bitterness of my beers. This is perhaps more to do with storage issues than Promash, but I try to use a particular variety of hops (northern brewer usually) for bitterness and hope that the seasonal differences can be adjusted for. The assumption/hope being that I would get a more consistent level of bitterness. We are still getting 2005 hops in new orders - all the variables of storage over that 3 year period render the number on the pack pretty irrelevant I would have thought.

<<back on topic>>

So, any reviews Dougiechap, Tony & Mrs M.....*Kai* ?


----------



## sinkas (1/2/08)

So, does anyone want to make a time to meet there this arvo?


----------



## troywhite (1/2/08)

randyrob said:


> 'The Knowledge' combines huge amounts of Cascade



Thought they'd try something new hey? LOL 

Yet another beer from LC that has prominent cascade flavour. Not that I don't like it. In fact my favourite beer to brew is my own APA with extra Cascade (and I still drink LCPA over here in Canberra, where it is cheaper than there in Perth btw  ) however I'd love to see something from LC that breaks away from the "same old" .


----------



## Goat (1/2/08)

Sinkas - I'd love to but can't this arvo. Would be up for a walk-around next Saturday though if anyone else is interested.

Troywhite - I suspect that they are trialling the new seasons hops to balance/blend them out for the main run of LCPA - I've been wrong many times before though ! It would be great if LCs did do seasonal brews - but I reckon they're too busy making money.


----------



## BottleBitch (1/2/08)

I'm coming down tonight but it wont be till after 10pm, because I have late brewing duties tonight, to tell you the truth I'm getting to old for this shit, give me a 9 till 5 job and I think I be a much happier man or a least much drunker on a Friday night.

Cheers


----------



## Kai (1/2/08)

Goat said:


> Interesting point Dig. What is involved in accurately measuring the IBUs in a beer sample ?
> 
> I've never been confident with the bitterness of my beers. This is perhaps more to do with storage issues than Promash, but I try to use a particular variety of hops (northern brewer usually) for bitterness and hope that the seasonal differences can be adjusted for. The assumption/hope being that I would get a more consistent level of bitterness. We are still getting 2005 hops in new orders - all the variables of storage over that 3 year period render the number on the pack pretty irrelevant I would have thought.
> 
> ...



The standard method is extraction with acidified iso-octane and then running that sample through a UV spec at 275nm.

As for the knowledge, I may be a little biased but it's a very nice beer. Very well balanced on the malt and hops, there is plenty of both -- caramalt and munich II used in quite high amounts and many kilos of new season's hops. Quite a high residual body meets the bitterness nicely. I think the most fitting way to describe it is a pint of rogers and a pint of pale both combined into the one pint glass. New season's hops have been used, but it's not so much to test them out but an excuse to brew something big an interesting. 

It actually went on tap yesterday afternoon, five minutes before I finished work to be precise. Consequently I'm feeling a little tender today but I will be back down this evening too, look forward to sharing the knowledge with y'all


----------



## Kai (1/2/08)

Herbstoffe said:


> I'm coming down tonight but it wont be till after 10pm, because I have late brewing duties tonight, to tell you the truth I'm getting to old for this shit, give me a 9 till 5 job and I think I be a much happier man or a least much drunker on a Friday night.
> 
> Cheers




That late on a friday night? That's a bit rough!

Things should be looking interesting by 10pm


----------



## randyrob (1/2/08)

Kai said:


> I think the most fitting way to describe it is a pint of rogers and a pint of pale both combined into the one pint glass.



ahh so was the brewer punished for blending the wrong tanks?

thanks for the input kai, i think things like this should be embraced it's definately a step in the right direction for LC.

Rob.


----------



## dig (1/2/08)

I would have loved to have been up there today. I'm supposed to be at a WABA meeting this afternoon at the Sail and Anchor.... Just too damned busy at the moment.


----------



## Asher (1/2/08)

Kai

How many & how long do you expect the kegs to last?

Plan to be making a quick cameo at around 5pm tomorrow with 'Trash Mash' Al

Asher


----------



## Kai (1/2/08)

Brew length was 50hL, that should make it till tomorrow afternoon at least


----------



## BottleBitch (1/2/08)

Kai said:


> That late on a friday night? That's a bit rough!
> 
> Things should be looking interesting by 10pm




Thats what you get when one of your brewers get a tattoo and then gets a staph infection, I have a new rule at Gage, if you want a tattoo get it on your bloody Holidays. 

So I will be down and I'm sure that you will be hardly able to talk by the time I get there and by the way a mix of rogers and pale is called Pogers and my fav mix is bright and pale= Brale


----------



## randyrob (1/2/08)

Herbstoffe said:


> by the way a mix of rogers and pale is called Pogers and my fav mix is bright and pale= Brale



you obvoiusly haven't tried "Raging Rogers", created by the founding members of WCB a mix of Raging Bull & Rogers...absolutely delicious!

typical brewers worried they will miss out on the nectar of the gods.


----------



## Goat (1/2/08)

rather partial to a Wills Rogerson too 

(1/2 Rodger 1/2 Wills Pils)


----------



## randyrob (1/2/08)

sinkas said:


> So, does anyone want to make a time to meet there this arvo?




i finish work at 5.30, just gotto find a way there. thinking public transport bus to the city then train to freo so i don't think i'll make it before 7pm?

Rob.


----------



## Doogiechap (1/2/08)

sinkas said:


> So, does anyone want to make a time to meet there this arvo?



I'm hopefully going to stop by for a quick pint just before 4. Look out for an ugly head and a green Tee shirt  .


----------



## Goat (1/2/08)

Don't mean to be pedantic Dougiechap, but Randyrob usually wears a white singlet not green h34r:


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/2/08)

randyrob said:


> you obvoiusly haven't tried "Raging Rogers", created by the founding members of WCB a mix of Raging Bull & Rogers...absolutely delicious!



Actually I think the credit for Wills Rogerson and Raging Rogers goes to the barman who was serving at Clancys the day we met up out the back to swap our beers about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## ausdb (2/2/08)

Goat said:


> Interesting point Dig. What is involved in accurately measuring the IBUs in a beer sample ?
> 
> I've never been confident with the bitterness of my beers. This is perhaps more to do with storage issues than Promash, but I try to use a particular variety of hops (northern brewer usually) for bitterness and hope that the seasonal differences can be adjusted for. The assumption/hope being that I would get a more consistent level of bitterness. We are still getting 2005 hops in new orders - all the variables of storage over that 3 year period render the number on the pack pretty irrelevant I would have thought.



>>>>>>>off Topic!

I found an interesting thread on brewboard about an experiment done by a home brewer in the US who also works for SNPA and did some analysis on IBU's of a home brewed batch in the lab at his work.
http://www.brewboard.com/index.php?showtop...p;hl=microscope


----------



## bindi (2/2/08)

ausdb said:


> >>>>>>>off Topic!
> 
> I found an interesting thread on brewboard about an experiment done by a home brewer in the US who also works for SNPA and did some analysis on IBU's of a home brewed batch in the lab at his work.
> http://www.brewboard.com/index.php?showtop...p;hl=microscope




Staying off topic and don't care. <_< 
The replies on page 3 on FWH was of interest in the above link.


----------



## hughman666 (2/2/08)

must have been a big one last night, nobody reporting on how knowledgable they are this morning, as a result?

i'm going to make a trek down there tomorrow and try it out


----------



## dig (2/2/08)

hughman666 said:


> must have been a big one last night, nobody reporting on how knowledgable they are this morning, as a result?


"The Knowlege" will dissemenated sometime after "The Strong Coffee" and 'The Bacon and Egg Roll"


----------



## Kai (2/2/08)

the toast and the cup of tea is close enough. Session #2 ended in style.


----------



## ausdb (2/2/08)

dig said:


> "The Knowlege" will dissemenated sometime after "The Strong Coffee" and 'The Bacon and Egg Roll"


Thats hopefully if the "Late night Lamb Sandwich" stays down and doesn't get disseminated first


----------



## randyrob (2/2/08)

ausdb said:


> >>>>>>>off Topic!



i wouldn't say it was off topic it's on the subject of knowledge after all




Kai said:


> Session #2 ended in style.



By style kai means getting a dinky home on the dragster and saying "turn here" to late therefore crashing into a kerb.



> "The Knowlege" will dissemenated sometime after "The Strong Coffee" and 'The Bacon and Egg Roll"



i'm still fighting with the missus over who is going to do the maccas run, looking at this stage like i pulled the short straw.


definately much more knowledgeable this morning having learned you can't ride home from fremantle up hill without gears after a session of knowledge, the bike just doesnt stay upright.


----------



## ausdb (2/2/08)

randyrob said:


> definately much more knowledgeable this morning having learned you can't ride home from fremantle up hill without gears after a session of knowledge, the bike just doesnt stay upright.


Hats off if the dragster in question was the one I saw in your shed last week


----------



## sinkas (2/2/08)

Wish we hadnt driven,

Enjoyed the Knowledge


----------



## Kai (2/2/08)

randyrob said:


> By style kai means getting a dinky home on the dragster and saying "turn here" to late therefore crashing into a kerb.



Not to mention falling off it several times in the parklands in front of a few very amused people on a park bench. The bruises on my legs today are stellar.


----------



## brendanos (2/2/08)

I'm heading down tonight at around 9-10pm to give it a rigorous evaluation, so if I see any familiar/friendly faces I'll make myself known. I'll be the young man with ye olde english chops and a girly haircut. I might even compare/contrast the beer with the rogers/PA blend for arguments sake.

FTR was that the press release you posted Rob? It sounds pretty different to what Alex described to me earlier today, but I'm sure neither of them were intentionally fallacious.


----------



## hughman666 (3/2/08)

tried out the knowledge this afternoon, it was very nice. that's about all i could use as an adjective. not fantastic, not earth shattering, but just plain old nice.

good hop profile, nice malty balance and that's about it. would i drink it regularly? i doubt it but once in a while, yeah ok. it's a subtle departure from LCPA & LCBA but wlecome nonetheless.

what would be also welcome is some LC waiters/waitresses without the attitude. this place has got too much of a wanker factor now, with the obligatory weird haircuts all pushing the bohemian freo flavour to the point of being nauseating, coupled with nazi-style seating policies that state (in front of everybody in the beer garden), "look, if you're going to sit at a table, you CAN'T order beer from the bar, you must wait for table service!" WTF? this may have been accpeptable if we hadn't sat in 37c heat for 10 minutes waiting for an order....

last year i was "waved" over to the eftpos section, in the middle of restaurant section by a very vocal waiter who thought i was going to "do a runner" when i got up from the table to go to the toilet - even though my wife, sister-in-law and 12-month old baby were still seated and having lunch.

and then you have waiters who persist with walking over tables in the beer garden, it seems that some are getting too big for their army boots. it's just plain rude.

overall the knowledge was a nice beer, but so is the APA i'm sipping on now


----------



## Asher (4/2/08)

I think Kai's description of it being a Roger and a Pale crammed into one glass is pretty well on the money. IMO both these beers are nothing like they used to be so cramming them into the one glass only magnified the disappointment... Little aroma like the Pale quickly followed by a metallic/blood-in-mouth flavour that used to be evident in only the Pilsner but seems to have crept through all 4 of their beers (NZ hops?). Some nice slight roasty malt flavours balance the underwhelming bitterness though. If this is the best that could be done with the new season cascade hops Its not looking good for 2008.

With a name like "Knowledge" i was hoping to get my fill,,, But found myself longing for a beer called "Memory" 

Asher


----------



## dig (4/2/08)

Asher said:


> With a name like "Knowledge" i was hoping to get my fill,,, But found myself longing for a beer called "Memory"


Nice. I have fond memories of a beer called Hahn Previous.


----------



## Kai (4/2/08)

Asher said:


> I think Kai's description of it being a Roger and a Pale crammed into one glass is pretty well on the money. IMO both these beers are nothing like they used to be so cramming them into the one glass only magnified the disappointment... Little aroma like the Pale quickly followed by a metallic/blood-in-mouth flavour that used to be evident in only the Pilsner but seems to have crept through all 4 of their beers (NZ hops?). Some nice slight roasty malt flavours balance the underwhelming bitterness though. If this is the best that could be done with the new season cascade hops Its not looking good for 2008.
> 
> With a name like "Knowledge" i was hoping to get my fill,,, But found myself longing for a beer called "Memory"
> 
> Asher



It's probably the water quality, it's not exactly the best at the moment. Having spent the last seven years or so on Adelaide (back)water, I'm not too good at identifying minerally flavours. I do notice it in the pils though.

But, little aroma and underwhelming bitterness? That's not the beer I had


----------



## sathid (4/2/08)

Might have to check it out. Still some left?


I too have noticed a change in the LC beers. Particularly in the bottled Rogers. The metallic taste has been horrible lately, and I've been getting an overly bitter flavour lately too, as though the beer is warm and someones added some extra soda water to it. It's so bad I've stopped buying Rogers in bottles. I'd be interested to hear LC's comments about this change. Something is definately not the same as a few years back.

Need to get another brew on I think.


----------



## mika (4/2/08)

I get the metallic taste in the first swig of LCPA I drink. Don't notice it after that, but I find I've really got to push thru that first mouthfull to find the good beer beneath.


----------



## sathid (4/2/08)

I've often wondered if it is the bottles or caps. I've had it on other beers before too.
But lately every 6 pack of rogers I've bought has had 6 crap beers in it. Used to be my favourite brew.


----------



## Asher (5/2/08)

> But, little aroma and underwhelming bitterness? That's not the beer I had



Your probably right Kai. My review may have been a little harsh, but I was comparing aroma to ye-olde LCPA & my bitterness senses are calibrated from Promash so my idea of a 45IBU beer is lingeringly bitter... (Dig mentioned this problem earlier in this thread)

I still remember when LCPA first came out. Those fresh cascade flowers used to pack a real aromatic and crisp flavour punch. This beer awoke me from a swill drinking beer slumber and so standing by and watching its quality drop (no doubt production constraints have a lot to do with it ) saddens me deeply.

Asher


----------



## Tony M (5/2/08)

Asher said:


> I still remember when LCPA first came out. Those fresh cascade flowers used to pack a real aromatic and crisp flavour punch.
> Asher


Thats what I found missing. I felt the malt/bitterness was well balanced, but reading the introductory posts which suggested that not a hop flower was spared in the production of this beer, I could not help but wonder where the floral flavours and aroma went. On a more cynical note, I have never been to that brewery and not have to search for a seat, so if the place is always full, why blow dollars trying to capture the tiny percent of us few discerning grizzlers.


----------



## KingPython (5/2/08)

sathid said:


> Might have to check it out. Still some left?
> 
> 
> I too have noticed a change in the LC beers. Particularly in the bottled Rogers. The metallic taste has been horrible lately, and I've been getting an overly bitter flavour lately too, as though the beer is warm and someones added some extra soda water to it. It's so bad I've stopped buying Rogers in bottles. I'd be interested to hear LC's comments about this change. Something is definately not the same as a few years back.
> ...


I had a 6-pack of LCPA nothing like what I remembered. Not so much a metallic taste but no hop flavour just bitterness.


----------



## Quintrex (5/2/08)

Asher said:


> Your probably right Kai. My review may have been a little harsh, but I was comparing aroma to ye-olde LCPA & my bitterness senses are calibrated from Promash so my idea of a 45IBU beer is lingeringly bitter... (Dig mentioned this problem earlier in this thread)
> 
> I still remember when LCPA first came out. Those fresh cascade flowers used to pack a real aromatic and crisp flavour punch. This beer awoke me from a swill drinking beer slumber and so standing by and watching its quality drop (no doubt production constraints have a lot to do with it ) saddens me deeply.
> 
> Asher



Hear Hear!!

I still buy LCPA from time to time longing for that flavour hit I remember it for. LCPA again was the beer that awakened me from the everyday swill!!

I miss you LCPA!

Q


----------



## Kai (7/2/08)

Asher said:


> Your probably right Kai. My review may have been a little harsh, but I was comparing aroma to ye-olde LCPA & my bitterness senses are calibrated from Promash so my idea of a 45IBU beer is lingeringly bitter... (Dig mentioned this problem earlier in this thread)
> 
> I still remember when LCPA first came out. Those fresh cascade flowers used to pack a real aromatic and crisp flavour punch. This beer awoke me from a swill drinking beer slumber and so standing by and watching its quality drop (no doubt production constraints have a lot to do with it ) saddens me deeply.
> 
> Asher



I remember the fantastic aroma of a few years back too when I first had the occasional pale. Passionfruit and a stint of marvellous lychee. I get a lot of that passionfruit on the knowledge but it is muted slightly by the malt and I also suspect that the small B Saaz addition is emphasising it. I'm looking forward to the new batches of pale with this seasons hops to see how they turn out.


----------



## goatherder (7/2/08)

Let's see if Dig can get it sorted out when he gets there...


----------



## dig (7/2/08)

goatherder said:


> Let's see if Dig can get it sorted out when he gets there...


In fairness to the LC crew, they're doing an absolutely outstanding job producing as much beer as they do with their little brewhouse and the growth they've achieved is a testament to the quality of their beer they're cranking out. Two thumbs up from me. When the new brewery comes online later this year, I think that any issues with variability of character will be a thing of the past.


----------



## dig (7/2/08)

Oh, and if you're after a beer that smells and tastes like a grapefruit, zested roughly on some raw sawn cedar with a good squeeze of nectarine.... you'll need to make the trip to Margaret River.


----------



## Kai (7/2/08)

Tease.


----------



## randyrob (7/2/08)

dig said:


> Oh, and if you're after a beer that smells and tastes like a grapefruit, zested roughly on some raw sawn cedar with a good squeeze of nectarine.... you'll need to make the trip to Margaret River.



i bought 4 Litres of that stuff back, thinking it would last me a week.....was gone the day i got back

it truly is an awesome beer, would have to be the best i have tasted out of a brewpub.


----------



## mika (9/2/08)

I also sought knowledge...and came away unimpressed

Hops ? What are those ? <_< 

I've found a few beers recently a littl hard to get thru...maybe I'm slowing down in my old age  
This one added to that list, a little on the sweet side, maybe with some hops to round it out it would have been OK, but still.. can't get excited about it.
Except for the clarity and carbonation...damn thing tried to jump out of the glass at me.


----------



## Kai (15/2/08)

asher, mika, et al...

I had a couple of pints earlier this week that were surprisingly lacking in hop aroma so I now understand where you guys were coming from in your reviews. The variation does concern me though as it seems to be fairly random.

I'll investigate daily in an attempt to discern any pattern in these deviations from target specifications.


----------



## sathid (15/2/08)

I went in there last night with my wife, and tried The Knowledge.

Was a nice beer, but certainly didn't strike me as anything to rave about. Lacked hop aroma and the taste seemed a little "confused".

Was a bit like a rogers to drink, in terms on mouthfeel, carbonation and colour. Bit hard to put my finger on taste.

Something that was interesting (and I got photo's) were the amount of hops that were drained onto the floor, or that were dragged out of the hopback, that missed the quarantine bin, and seemed to be washed down the drain...

I'm thinking something went awry, because one of the brewers looked a little bit stressed. 

On another note, the LCPA that I had from the bottle at Char-Char Bull (about 200m from LC brewery) with my dinner, was the best LCPA that I've had for ages. Much like what I remember when I first started going to the brewery, after it opened.

Seen the rest of the new facilities that have gone up too, and I have to say, big thumbs up to the work thats been done. Looking forward to seeing what is being built in the vacant block between The Loft, and the Brewery. It seems foundation work has begun.


----------



## Goat (15/2/08)

Kai said:


> _I'll investigate daily in an attempt to discern any pattern in these deviations from target specifications._



Taking one for the team there Kai !

Are daily 'investigations' frequent enough though ?


----------



## Kai (15/2/08)

Twice daily then!



sathid said:


> Something that was interesting (and I got photo's) were the amount of hops that were drained onto the floor, or that were dragged out of the hopback, that missed the quarantine bin, and seemed to be washed down the drain...
> 
> I'm thinking something went awry, because one of the brewers looked a little bit stressed.



Ever get that feeling you're being watched? h34r: 

Any hops that go down the drain get caught in a basket and dumped back in the quarantine bin.


----------



## sathid (15/2/08)

lol. I did wonder.

I actually took the pics because I hadn't seen the hopback before, and I was sitting right underneath the stairwell (perfect view).

I spent some time explaining to my other half what the various bits of equipment were. Good fun 

Were you there last night?


----------



## Kai (15/2/08)

Yes, from 3 onwards.


----------



## mika (15/2/08)

So what went wrong that night ?


----------



## Kai (15/2/08)

Nothing! It was actually a good night. Maybe someone stubbed their toe or something.


----------



## brendanos (16/2/08)

I enjoyed a pint a few weeks ago, and "balanced" is the best way I can describe it. So well balanced infact that, sadly, it didn't taste bitter at all. Also, I was expecting a lot more hop flavour and aroma, though having said that I'll be back for a few more before it runs out.


----------



## randyrob (18/2/08)

Good news Melbournites... We are sending over some kegs of The Knowledge so you can all have a taste of our special one off brew.

The Knowledge is a special brew to celebrate the arrival of our fresh hops and we're sure you'll agree it puts everything that's special about those little flowers in one big flavor punch!

Seek knowledge while you can. Come and enjoy a pint at the Great Britain Hotel, 447 Church St, Richmond this Thursday 21st Feb at 6.30pm. Available on tap at the GB while kegs last.

For those true hopheads... here's the stats:

'The Knowledge' combines huge amounts of Cascade and Chinook hops in the hopback, with a touch of NZ hop flowers to add a different dimension, with bitterness weighing in around 45IBU. There is a big malt hit to balance all of this out, aided by a healthy dose of Cara and Munich malts. All this leaves us with an intensely hoppy, malty, bitter contraption with a very dark ruby-red colour.


----------



## Hutch (21/2/08)

randyrob said:


> Good news Melbournites... We are sending over some kegs of The Knowledge so you can all have a taste of our special one off brew.



Bump.
Just thought I'd bring this back to the attention of Melbourne brewers.
I work 50m from the GB, and I can't go!!! Spewing!
Enjoy.


----------



## vicelore (21/2/08)

spewing its my birth day iv got planns... would be a great way to celebrate it.


----------



## Quintrex (21/2/08)

I'm hoping to get down there and have a taste 
Looking forward to it!

Q


----------



## Cummins (21/2/08)

Damn! Out of town until tomorrow arvo.

Well I'll swing past tomorrow arvo, hopefully there is multiple kegs and they last til then.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/2/08)

Had a couple of pints of the knowledge at the GB last night..

Maybe they just sent the good kegs over here... but I'm not sure if I was drinking the same beer as the guys who think this stuff is lacking in hop aroma or bitterness.

Big hit of Cascade with a fair bit of the spice and resin that chinook always gives, pineapple and bits of passionfruit. Nicely malty buy not so thick or sweet that it got cloying in anyway, plenty of bittereing, nice, lingering and resionous in the finish, but not so much that you need to make the bitter face.

The thing I really enjoyed about it was the fact that the hop flavour and aroma were deep, not just showy and on the surface like some APA's, but integrated nicely into the beer. There isn't so much stratification in the drinking experience, you don't need to deal with the aroma as a separate thing to the flavour or the malt.... it all sits together as a whole, rather than a series of, palate experiences.

Maybe you guys over in WA have just had your palates so saturated with "dump in a bottle of perfume" type hop aromas from LC that anything less seems underdone?? I know that I find LCPA to be far too aromatic for extended drinking. I always have one, am amazed by the absolutely awesome aroma profile, but then I order something else when I go back to the bar. For me its an experience akin to sitting next to someone on the train who has gone a bit overboard with the antiperspirant... they smell all fresh and clean and "good morning" when they first sit down, but three stops later your eyes are watering and your looking for a vacant seat at the other end of the carriage.

The Knowledge is Really Good Beer.. I'd drink it over the LCPA (from any era) any day. I'll be making the trip to the GB at least a couple of times over the next few weeks, or until it runs out, when I will be sad.

Top work to all the LC guys here.

Thirsty


----------



## Kai (24/2/08)

You're more than welcome! That's some beautiful text right there. I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## mika (24/2/08)

Keep drinking...it'll change B) 

The version I tasted was nothing close to what you describe, I can still appreciate the delicate hopping in a just bitter blonde ale but I just got blandness from the 'Knowledge'.

Btw I'm drinking an LCPA at the moment and I'm not getting the metallic taste...kinda happy about that :chug:


----------



## Cummins (24/2/08)

I headed to the GB on friday night too, and I would have to agree with everything Thirsty has said. I enjoyed it a lot more than LCPA. Worth visiting to check it out.


----------



## kevo (24/2/08)

I think Thirsty may be on the money.....

I only got onto LCPA at most six months ago. Since then, my tolerance of beers with big hops has grown and beers that a few months ago knocked my head off, such as LCPA, don't have the same impact.

I had one earlier tonight and agree with people that it doesn't seem like I remember it a while ago, but I'm not convinced that this is the quality of the beer dropping. 

As with any other food, eat a lot of salt or sugar and their flavours don't stand out so much after a while, I think the same is true here.

I'd be keen to give the Knowledge a go, can't see them sending any to the Gold Coast though.

Kev


----------



## hughman666 (24/2/08)

kevo said:


> As with any other food, eat a lot of salt or sugar and their flavours don't stand out so much after a while, I think the same is true here.
> 
> I'd be keen to give the Knowledge a go, can't see them sending any to the Gold Coast though.
> 
> Kev



i posted something similar to this a while ago. i think that whilst we brew beers that we love, and some of them have big hop profiles, this may be doing something to our palettes and as a result we end up becoming somewhat "un-calibrated"/

for example with studio mixing, it is advised to take regular breaks and listen to different music and mixes to bring your ears back into scope. otherwise you run the risk of having too much bass/treble/mids in your mix.

much the same with beer, i think. leave your ego at the door and mix it up with a few mainstream stubbies from time to time.

you may find that new visitors to your brew wont be trying to locate the roof of their mouth somewhere in the bottom of their hoppy pint  

i dont think it's a conspiracy theory as to why hahn premium and the knowledge dont seem that hoppy....we're all over-hopping our own brew!!!


----------



## Wardhog (23/4/08)

I got the whisper that it's at Transport at the moment, so time to head up there in about 15 minutes for a hoppy lunch.


----------



## Fourstar (23/4/08)

Interesting! I mgiht travel down there thiseveing after work, have tomorrow off. Got a big drive hahead of me to Canberra tomorrow though :angry: 


If Thirsty is on the money i think i might be blown away, Chinook+Cascade = Awesome.


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/4/08)

Enjoy it guys, there is none left at the brewery.


----------



## Kai (23/4/08)

Actually, there are a couple kegs back on tap as of this week. It's mellowed out somewhat but still quite piney.... Get it while it lasts.


----------



## Wardhog (23/4/08)

Mmmm yum. The Chinook certainly stands out in that one, with a lovely thick chewy malt backbone to hold it up. I thoroughly enjoyed that beer, and I would like to know when it'll be made again.

Transport is a long way out of my way for a lunchtime ale, but The Knowledge was worth it.


----------



## therook (23/4/08)

Wardhog said:


> Mmmm yum. The Chinook certainly stands out in that one, with a lovely thick chewy malt backbone to hold it up. I thoroughly enjoyed that beer, and I would like to know when it'll be made again.
> 
> Transport is a long way out of my way for a lunchtime ale, but The Knowledge was worth it.




Looks like were heading for Transport after we finish at Emerald Hill and Bells Hotel tomorrow arvo/night

Rook


----------



## brendanos (23/4/08)

Kai said:


> Actually, there are a couple kegs back on tap as of this week. It's mellowed out somewhat but still quite piney.... Get it while it lasts.



Woohoo!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/4/08)

Had one at Transport tonight (well last night now) and it was as good as I remember it. Although served WAY too cold. Order a something else to drink while the frost wears off you glass of Knowledge.

Like Kai said, maybe a bit mellower than before, but still with a really nice deep resinous hop to it. Delicious.


----------



## Fourstar (28/4/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Had one at Transport tonight (well last night now) and it was as good as I remember it. Although served WAY too cold.




Well what can i say, i had one, then antoher then another. Couldnt get enough of it.

Agree with thirsty, definatly need a while for it to warm up as it was at lager temp's, great nonethless!


----------

